# DPS Exotics, Warminster



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont know if any of you guys locally use this shop but this is the best place ive been.

Been using it a few months now for all my livefood as its as cheap as online. between 8-16 quid for a 100 locusts depending on size.

Dave the owner is a top bloke and really knows his stuff. Im from Chippenham which is about a 30-40 minute drive away but its the best journey I make!

Lot of different live stock as well. Loads of snakes


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

We're in Chippenham too and travel by train to visit Dave at DPS and have been for a few years
They are one of the best Reptile Shops around.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I drive up at the end of every month now so let me no if you need anything I can always pick up for you


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I do like DPS not been for a while though so might pop up next week when I am off work. They always seem to have a good variety to look at and the fact they have venomous snakes as well is a bonus.


----------

